# Smoke fluid dripping out of the end of PVC pipe



## Adam Brock (Sep 2, 2016)

Hello everybody!
I have an issue regarding using a smoke machine which blows the smoke down a PVC pipe which the smoke comes out the end which is brilliant!

The only issue is that at the end of the pipe the smoke fluid starts to drip out of the end
(I am assuming the smoke fluid is condensating in the pipe)

Have you guys got any tips or advice I could use to stop the smoke fluid from dripping at the ends?

I thought of using a U bend at the beginning of the run which may catch most of the condensation but unsure if it would actually work!

Please Help!
(And thank you!)


----------



## Amiers (Sep 2, 2016)

How long is your run?
What does your setup consist of?


Generally you throw a baffle box inline a few feet past the fog machine to help catch the majority of it.


----------



## cbrandt (Sep 2, 2016)

Tilt the pipe slightly, so that the emitting end is higher than the fogger? Then leave a small hole or gap near the fogger to allow the excess fluid to drop out there. Most of the time I've routed fog, I've used dryer hose, so any excess just collected in the corrugations.


----------



## sk8rsdad (Sep 2, 2016)

I don't think the u bend is going to help since condensation is happening all along the pipe. 

HVAC types solve this by insulating the vent, but that won't work in this case. The pressure of the smoke drops as it leaves the nozzle, which drops the temperature, so the source of cooling is the smoke itself and not the external temperature.

One fix is to lay a rag in the pipe to soak up the condensation or lay a drip line (piece of string) and run it to a bucket if there's too much condensation for the rag to handle. Another fix is to slope the pipe so the drip happens at the fog machine end instead of onstage. That gives you more options to deal with the puddle.


----------



## Adam Brock (Sep 2, 2016)

The smoke machine is a JEM ZR44 HI-MASS which is connected to a large pipe that goes up and over ending downwards the run is probably 5 foot in length so not overly long and the pipe diameter is approximately 32inches then goes down to about 15 inches at the end of the run. There isn't much space to add anything because its in a model!

But getting quite a lot of complaints regarding the drippy nose 

I should add that the end of the pipe I cant have anything hanging out or anything as people can see it! (And it is quite high up also) which is why the dripping isn't ideal


----------



## Amiers (Sep 2, 2016)

That is some huge PVC.


----------



## Adam Brock (Sep 2, 2016)

sorry its meshed plastic pipe then goes in to the PVC 15 inch


----------



## venuetech (Sep 2, 2016)

Line the lower part of the outlet with an absorbent material that can be easily replaced on a regular schedule. color of you choice.

I now see sk8rsdad suggested that.

Another way could be to form some sort of sump area at the end and then suck that dry using a vacuum pump. the pump and collection trap could be remotely located in an accessible area.


----------



## Van (Sep 2, 2016)

I think the most succinct answer is, you cannot stop the drip you can only try to collect it. I've got to go with the idea that you could add some sort of depression, slot, or ridge to the end of the pipe so that the excess fluid collects there. then your only issue is regular cleaning and Maintenance.


----------



## What Rigger? (Sep 3, 2016)

I've got a similar set up, and issue, at my "other" gig. Two Rosco foggers mounted vertically (on a wall) nozzles pointed down, into 4 inch PVC that makes a 90 to run along the deck and then blow through a 2 foot tall x 2" blade for diffusing in a doorway- mind you this is all hidden US of a wall- but condensation is pretty much a given. We have catch trays at the end that are lined with blue paper shop towels and they get changed out multiple times per day depending on the weather (since, yay, we're outside to boot). Usually, I'll roll up a couple and line the bottom of the blades themselves to catch additional condensation. But no matter what, pretty sure it's going to be present when going through pipes.


----------

